# Thoughts on how to get a proper merckx carbon seatpost?



## thumper8888 (Apr 7, 2009)

Have an AXM (and yes, it';s all that it is cracked up to be) that came without one. I have tried the distributor twice, and each time been told, essentially, go away little boy, that is too small an item for us to ever bother trying to get from the factory.
They offer NO ideas or help at all... kind of startling lack of interest in customer service given what these frames cost.
I'd grudgingly go get a high-end post from an aftermarket supplier, but none make the odd size required (29.4mm) and I much prefer the proper factory post.
Any ideas?
thanks for listening, I know it's kind of a small thing, but these bikes deserve to be done right.


----------



## tidi (Jan 11, 2008)

have you emailed merckx they may help. good luck with it. i have a new premium frame that came with it from the former distributor here in australia who are selling off frames up to 45% off australian retail. you could email them and ask. bumsonbikes.com.au if this isnt right just google them.


----------



## tarwheel2 (Jul 7, 2005)

Send an email through the Eddy Merckx web site in Belgium. I have emailed them before and gotten a response.


----------

